# UNIVERSIDAD NACIONAL MAYOR DE SAN MARCOS



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

COMO NO HACER UN THREAD DE LA DECANA DE AMERICA LA QUE TIENE MAS DE 400 AÑOS Y QUE VISITE LA SEMANA PAADA Y ME DIO LA GRATA SORPRESA DE ESTAR MUY BIEN EN CUANTO A SUS EDIFICIOS Y AREAS VERDES.. ME GUSTO Y LASTIMA QUE SOLO TENGO ALGUNAS FOTOS Y OTRAS PUES LAS SAKE D INTERNET.... OJO QUE NO TOME FOTOS DE LA BIBLIOTECA CENTRAL QUE ES BIEN MODERNA PERO BUENO SERA PA OTRA VEZ.
*SORRY POR SALIR EN ALGUNAS FOTOS LO QUE PASA ES QUE LAS FOTOS NO SON DE MI CAMARA Y PUES NO SE TOMARON ESPECIALMENTE PARA EL FORO. POR ESO ES QUE SALE GENTE.....DISCULPENME *










*FACULTAD DE DERECHO*










*COMEDOR UNIVERSITARIO*










*FACULTAD DE CIENCIAS SOCIALES*



















*FACULTAD DE MEDICINA*



















*PARADERO PARA TOMAR EL BUS QUE NOS TRASLADA DENTRO DEL CAMPUS*










*LOCAL CENTRAL*










*CAMPUS*


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Está muy bonita la San Marcos !!!!*

He quedado perplejo de ver la San Marcos tan limpia y ordenada..durante muchos años en los años 70s. (uffff..hace añares !!!!),pasaba delante de la San Marcos por forzosidad para ir al Hospital Naval y siempre la veìa desordenada,con afiches,graffitis.. descuidada... ese recuerdo quedò muy fuerte en mi...lamentablemente siempre la relacionaba con mucho descuido..es por eso que he quedado gratamente sorprendido de verla ahora tan bien puesta... no era para menos,porque es la decana de las universidades...
Qué bonita luce la Facultad de Medicina...la via expresa de la avenida Grau la ha hecho revalorizar...Dios quiera que el anexo,que es el Jardìn Botànico esté igual de bonito....
Los jardines del Campus están muy bonitos,nada que envidiar a los de La Católica ó los de la de Lima... realmente muy contento de ver la San Marcos tan bien cuidada..
*Libi : piensas estudiar también allí ???... ya me contaron que tienes tu jet privado que en 20 minutos de vuelo te haces el Trujillo-Lima !!!!... *


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

mapamundista said:


> He quedado perplejo de ver la San Marcos tan limpia y ordenada..durante muchos años en los años 70s. (uffff..hace añares !!!!),pasaba delante de la San Marcos por forzosidad para ir al Hospital Naval y siempre la veìa desordenada,con afiches,graffitis.. descuidada... ese recuerdo quedò muy fuerte en mi...lamentablemente siempre la relacionaba con mucho descuido..es por eso que he quedado gratamente sorprendido de verla ahora tan bien puesta... no era para menos,porque es la decana de las universidades...
> Qué bonita luce la Facultad de Medicina...la via expresa de la avenida Grau la ha hecho revalorizar...Dios quiera que el anexo,que es el Jardìn Botànico esté igual de bonito....
> Los jardines del Campus están muy bonitos,nada que envidiar a los de La Católica ó los de la de Lima... realmente muy contento de ver la San Marcos tan bien cuidada..
> *Libi : piensas estudiar también allí ???... ya me contaron que tienes tu jet privado que en 20 minutos de vuelo te haces el Trujillo-Lima !!!!... *


jaajaajja no pss pero me gustaria pero ya toy en la UNT,ademas quien sabe en un futuro.


----------



## edzela (Jul 23, 2006)

Bueno, casi toda mi familia ha estudiado en la UNI, solo uno, la oveja negra de mi familia  esta estudiando odontologia en San Marcos, aunque por el puntaje que saco en el examen pudo estudiar medicina....


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Hace milenios tengo un thread de San Marcos que nunca subi.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Mi hermano etuvo ahì en Geologìa, la verdad que tuvo excelentes trabajos en empresas canadienses de exploraciòn... claro que muriò trabajando..

La universidad es excelente.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

tiene un ambiente muy acogedor, me gusta la san marcos... aparte que es grande...


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Es cierto que la Universidad Nacional Mayor de San Marcos fue la primera de America Latina en construirse tras la llegada de los conquistadores espanoles? corrijanme please, y denme un poco de info... disculpando la ignorancia claro.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Que bien se ve esa Universidad, sobre todo la facultad de Medicina.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

La facultad de medicina es muy buena. Tambien se piensa construir un hospital, el más avanzado del Perú. 

Tengo entendido que la nueva biblioteca la construyeron hace cuatro años, luce mostra. 

Bonito campus, puede mejorar un poquito, pero me gusta.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

J Block said:


> La facultad de medicina es muy buena. Tambien se piensa construir un hospital, el más avanzado del Perú.
> 
> *Tengo entendido que la nueva biblioteca la construyeron hace cuatro años, luce mostra. *
> 
> Bonito campus, puede mejorar un poquito, pero me gusta.


Eso es cierto, la biblioteca es moderna tiene ascensores panoramicos, todo es de Luna a la entrada y la biblio computarizada....para ser nacional pues me sorprendio.
ESO DEMUESTRA QUE CUANDO LAS AUTORIDADES NO PIENSAN EN SUS BENEFICIOS PERSONALES SE HACE MUCHO POR LA UNIVERSIDAD.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Es que la San Marcos es como una vitrina para el resto del mundo.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Cuánto hubieran dado mis viejos porque estudie allí


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

mapamundista said:


> He quedado perplejo de ver la San Marcos tan limpia y ordenada..durante muchos años en los años 70s. (uffff..hace añares !!!!),pasaba delante de la San Marcos por forzosidad para ir al Hospital Naval y siempre la veìa desordenada,con afiches,graffitis.. descuidada... ese recuerdo quedò muy fuerte en mi...lamentablemente siempre la relacionaba con mucho descuido..es por eso que he quedado gratamente sorprendido de verla ahora tan bien puesta... no era para menos,porque es la decana de las universidades...
> [/B]


Es que los 70´s y 80´s fueron dos décadas muy convulsionadas. Las consecuenicas de la reforma agraria, las inmigraciones, una ciudad en decadencia, terrorismo, inflación, crisis económica, grupos revolucionarios, etc. Esas fueron las dos décadas (junto con los 60´s) que jodieron el país y transformaron completamente nuestra sociedad. Felizmente desde que nací (Enero del 90) las cosas empezaron a cambiar, sobretodo desde 1993.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

alezx_nj said:


> Es cierto que la Universidad Nacional Mayor de San Marcos fue la primera de America Latina en construirse tras la llegada de los conquistadores espanoles? corrijanme please, y denme un poco de info... disculpando la ignorancia claro.


Es, junto con la de México, la más antigua de América.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Justo tenía pensado hacer un threads sobre universidades en lima y me parece genial que hayas sacado fotos de la san marcos, yo solo he entrado una vez pero me pareció un poco desordenada, sin embargo es muy grande , se hace fregado ir hasta la biblioteca, tuve que caminar como miercoles y hasta me mandaban a otros sitios que no eran los correctos. Me gustó tu thread, a ver si en unos días hago yo uno de la universidad católica


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> Justo tenía pensado hacer un threads sobre universidades en lima y me parece genial que hayas sacado fotos de la san marcos, yo solo he entrado una vez pero me pareció un poco desordenada, sin embargo es muy grande , se hace fregado ir hasta la biblioteca, tuve que caminar como miercoles y hasta me mandaban a otros sitios que no eran los correctos. Me gustó tu thread, a ver si en unos días hago yo uno de la universidad católica


La universidad Catolica es otra universidad que debe mostarse muy buena y su Polideportivo Genial.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Simpatica universidad. Ojala se concrete lo del hospital.


----------



## jErEmIaS (Jan 27, 2006)

esos son los famosos burros.......????? los buses.....


----------



## Inyector (Apr 29, 2006)

Es cierto, San Marcos se encuentra en buen estado pero tambien cabe mencionar que no toda la universidad se encuentra construida, hay grandes zonas en las que aun no se construyen facultades, como la zona aledaña a la avenida colonial.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

jErEmIaS said:


> esos son los famosos burros.......????? los buses.....


La burraaaa¡¡¡ si pss jajjajja


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Bueno yo vivo cerca a la universidad, y la verdad era una pena a finales de los 80, para salir del barrio habia q pasar obligatoriamente por la ciudad universitaria y era patetico verla pintarrajeada, todas sus paredes con la hoz y el martillo, mao, el desgraciado de abimael, etc. etc., era tierra de nadie. Incluso de me iba en bicicleta al estadio, cualquiera podia entrar, claro, en esa epoca estaba inmundo, pero no dejaba de impresionar. En fin, las cosas son distintas ahora, y da gusto como luce la universidad, aunque le falte algunas mejoras, es una diferencia abismal con lo que era antes.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Sí, en esos tiempos la universidad estaba tomada por izquierdistas radicales que la tenían toda pintarrajeada y hasta incluso cobrando cupos en pro de la lucha armada.. era una tierra de nadie.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Yo tengo una foto de esa epoca tomada a los pabellones todos con la hoz y elmartillo, pero no vale la pena escanearla y postearla por que da pena y terror.....


----------



## Germinal (Nov 5, 2006)

libidito said:


> Yo tengo una foto de esa epoca tomada a los pabellones todos con la hoz y elmartillo, pero no vale la pena escanearla y postearla por que da pena y terror.....


Por el contrario, creo que seria bueno para apreciar el extraordinario cambio que ha experimentado la universidad. Es tambien una buena oportunidad para reflexionar como la violencia y el autoritarismo comunista llevaron al atraso a San Marcos...


----------



## nicolaselguera77 (Aug 25, 2005)

sebvill said:


> Es que los 70´s y 80´s fueron dos décadas muy convulsionadas. Las consecuenicas de la reforma agraria, las inmigraciones, una ciudad en decadencia, terrorismo, inflación, crisis económica, grupos revolucionarios, etc. Esas fueron las dos décadas (junto con los 60´s) que jodieron el país y transformaron completamente nuestra sociedad. Felizmente desde que nací (Enero del 90) las cosas empezaron a cambiar, sobretodo desde 1993.


Si Naciste antes de los 80tas de perdiste:

1) Ver la "banda del choclito" y "el jefecito" en los mejores años de Risas y Salsa

2) la Salsa erótica de Eddie Santiago

3) la moda ochentera (era fea, no te perdiste de nada)

4) viajar en los buses de ENATRU (especialmente en los famosos iKARUS O gusanos...........)

5) La pza. San Martín pintada de rojo por frejolito

6) los paquetazos y las colas para comprar el pan, el azucar, la carne, la leche.............

7) la hiperinflación del 89

8) el "FujishocK" del agosto del 90 (!que dios nos ayudeeeeeeeeeeee.......)

9) el cuento de "no fui al cole porque los terrucos decretaron paro armado"

10) los ultimos brillos de la seleccion peruana (lo ultimo bueno que hicieron fue el partidazo ante Argentina en Bs. As. donde quedamos afuera con la frente en alto)

Todas estas cosas las vivimos en los ochentas.........agitada epoca!!!!!!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

*MAS FOTOS DE LA SAN MARCOS...*


*FACULTAD DE QUIMICA*










*FACULTAD DE CIENCIAS ADMINISTRATIVAS*










*FACULTAD DE CIENCIAS MATEMATICAS*










*FACULTAD DE CIENCIAS SOCIALES*


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Está mal puesto el tírulo*

En todo caso el título debió ser : 
"si naciste después de los 80s"... 
pero quien hizo esa lista.. no tenìa muy buen gusto que digamos... 



nicolaselguera77 said:


> Si Naciste antes de los 80tas te perdiste:
> 
> 1) Ver la "banda del choclito" y "el jefecito" en los mejores años de Risas y Salsa
> 
> ...


----------

